# Car won't start; dealership says they needed to Bleed the LIfters



## bsalthouse (Jan 13, 2009)

It's cold in Massachusetts right now. Yesterday my 2003 Passat V6 wouldn't start. The battery is ok, but it just wouldn't turn over. I had it towed to the VW dealership and they said they fixed it by bleeding the lifters. I don't know much about cars...so, does that sound right? What does that mean? Will it happen again? They said just to turn the key until the engine turns over, even though the light says STOP, and eventually it will start up. DOes that sound right? THANKS!


----------



## All Righty There (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Car won't start; dealership says they needed to Bleed the LIfters (bsalthouse)*

They're nuts. If the warning lamp says STOP, DO NOT CONTINUE TO START THE CAR. You will likely cause SERIOUS damage!
TRY another dealer.


----------



## gunnr0991 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Car won't start; dealership says they needed to Bleed the LIfters (bsalthouse)*

Bleed the lifters? Never heard anything like that in my life, ever... 
Did they also tell you that you need special low temp blinker fluid?


----------



## bsalthouse (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Car won't start; dealership says they needed to Bleed the LIfters (gunnr0991)*

What are lifters? I am picking up the car tomorrow and want to know what to say to them...


----------



## Tom16v (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Car won't start; dealership says they needed to Bleed the LIfters (bsalthouse)*

I would be willing to bet the previous time you ran the car it was run for a very short time and then shut off. The car was flooded and you kept cranking and cranking, that's why the oil light came on. That happens when you crank the car over for an extended period of time without it starting. Try running it for longer before you shut it off again, especially during winter when it's extremely cold, the V6's flood very easily.


----------



## prodigalsunn (Aug 22, 2004)

Your correct, it is flooded and once you do get it started replace the coolant temp sensor.


----------



## 1.8T type one (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (prodigalsunn)*

It has carbon build up and it was causing a low compression issue/ flooded issue..the carbon will hold fuel...I have seen it several times..It does just need to be cranked till it starts.
I can believe they told you they bled the lifters. I would suggest an fuel injection DE CARBON service. And yes make sure you have a green ECT.
The only engines that have lifter issues are the VR6's..but its a oil pump issue..too much pressure.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (1.8T type one)*

I've never had a non start issue with the 12v vr6, it's only misfired when the plugs gone down or the coilpack.
The lifters or tappets are hydraulic and will normaly pressurise up on starting hense the ticking you get at cold start ups, goes away within a few seconds
As said most likely flooding and cranking with the accelerator to the floor with allow maximum air to be sucked and and help dry the plugs, obviously as soon as the engine starts your foot should be taken off the acclerator as not to rev the engine over 2000 rpm.


----------

